# Morocco



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of going to Morocco in January as i live in Portugal and wish to take my dog who is vaccinated is there any restrictions ontaking a dog to Morocco


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

No 

Desert Detours own a dog Sidney and he is in and out all the time

Loddy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Agree with Loddy. Dogs come and go all the time, Alan.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

So is it ok to bring them back into Uk after being in Morocco.I did`nt think it was in the eu pet scheme.We thought about going over but were put off because of this.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

You can take your dog to Morocco and bring it back to Europe without any restrictions. If you wish to come back to the UK you have to wait 6 months anywhere in Europe (so long as they are in Pet's Passport Scheme) before you can import it again. Hope this helps.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

ummm thought that was the case but again thought things had changed... Thanks....


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope that I'm not breaking copyright by quoting the appropriate paragraph from Vicarious Books' new Camping Morocco book:

_Morocco is not part of the EU, and is not a qualifying 'non-European Union country' under the Pet Passport Scheme, therefore dogs, cats and ferrets etc. cannot return to the EU under the scheme. It is possible to take a pet to Morocco from Spain and return with it without the necessity for quarantine, but an International Veterinary Certificate is required. Our advice is that you do not consider taking your pet to Morocco; if you do want to take a pet you must ensure that you fully understand, and comply with, the relevant Spanish, Moroccan, and UK regulations._

Clearly this is aimed at the UK based individual, and it may be that the appropriate certificate is a way of life in Portugal.

I can find no advice on pets in the otherwise comprehensive _Rough Guide to Morocco,_ but it does say that the local feral dogs are very fierce and may carry rabies.

Mrs. Roy and I are also going to Morocco late in 2011, but we have no pets (apart from each other.....)

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

When I went, I left my dog in kennels in Spain, not much cheaper than kennels in UK but if you are going to stay on after leaving Morocco, it works very well. On my return, I was asked by UK customs where I had been but no further checks were made other than that!

I think they knew very well where I had been and I sometimes wonder what would have happened if I had lied!

peedee


----------

